# Double Dagger



## arnisandyz (Mar 1, 2004)

My cousin who grew up in the PI mentioned to me that he knew somebody who was very good with the double ended dagger (not double daggers) which has a blade protruding from both sides of the handle.  Allows for both saksak and pakal techniques. Has anybody played with a knife like this? Also, has anyone trained techniques using a pakal grip or half an half grip on the stick?

Just wondering

Andy


----------



## dohap (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, I got a knife like this.
I also use short stick this way sometimes.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 2, 2004)

I've seen Sifu Inosanto do quite a few techniques with double ended daggers.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 2, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> My cousin who grew up in the PI mentioned to me that he knew somebody who was very good with the double ended dagger (not double daggers) which has a blade protruding from both sides of the handle.  Allows for both saksak and pakal techniques. Has anybody played with a knife like this? Also, has anyone trained techniques using a pakal grip or half an half grip on the stick?
> 
> Just wondering
> 
> Andy



Yup. In fact, you can order a trainer at http://trainingblades.com

You can also train it with two knives held in one hand.

I also play with pakal and half & half on sticks.

Mike


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 2, 2004)

pesilat said:
			
		

> Yup. In fact, you can order a trainer at http://trainingblades.com
> 
> You can also train it with two knives held in one hand.
> 
> ...



Intersting, must be hard to carry a live blade though.  I think its good practice different grips, you never know how your going to grab something.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 6, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Intersting, must be hard to carry a live blade though.  I think its good practice different grips, you never know how your going to grab something.



I wouldn't even try to carry the live blade version. It's a fun training tool, though.

Mike


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, balisong are so much easier to carry...I don't really care for trying to conceal big knives...LOL


----------

